# Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY! (update on orders 1/6/14)



## Josh (Nov 6, 2013)

Congratulations to the wonderful winners of our 2014 Tortoise Calendar Photo Contest!! Winners (aside from the vote-off) have been notified by PM! Once the vote-off is over (Sunday the 10th) we will be announcing all the winners together.
However, in the interest of getting these calendars out to you all ASAP, we're now taking pre-orders for our 2014 Tortoise Calendar! There will be a limited number of calendars printed so make sure you submit your order ASAP! One page of the calendar will include a collage made with all of this year's entries. Thanks to everyone who participated! I've included some photos of last year's calendar so you can get an idea of what they look like! Please give this page a Facebook Like (up above!) to spread the word about the calendar!

Pre-Order your 2012 Tortoise Calendar NOW!

This is a sample calendar page:






This is a sample of the collage with ALL the entries together:


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Nov 10, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

How much are they?


----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Only $15.99 plus shipping! http://www.tortoiseforum.org/store.php


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 11, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

I would definitely get one of these.


----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*



hunterk997 said:


> I would definitely get one of these.



You should! You won't regret it!


----------



## AnnV (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Ordered!


----------



## teriangeletti (Nov 12, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

ordered :0) can't wait!!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 12, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

To all who have already ordered their 2014 calendars: Thank you for your support!!!


----------



## pam (Nov 15, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Sent in my order


----------



## PowersSax911 (Nov 23, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Nevermind! Just saw the first batch shipped Wednesday.


----------



## PowersSax911 (Dec 2, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*



PowersSax911 said:


> Nevermind! Just saw the first batch shipped Wednesday.



I ordered mine on the 12th of November and mine still hasn't shown up yet. Should I be worried?


----------



## sueb4653 (Dec 2, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*



PowersSax911 said:


> PowersSax911 said:
> 
> 
> > Nevermind! Just saw the first batch shipped Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## PowersSax911 (Dec 2, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*



sueb4653 said:


> PowersSax911 said:
> 
> 
> > PowersSax911 said:
> ...



What does this mean?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

They're wondering if they should worry because they sent their money, ordered their calendar, but haven't received it yet.

Not to worry. You will be getting them soon.


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Calendars should be arriving VERY shortly!!   They look GREAT and I'm sure you all will LOVE them!


----------



## PowersSax911 (Dec 8, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Should we expect them in packages or in the mailbox? It seems like a silly question, but my university makes me go to the campus post office for packages, but depending on how small the package is, they may just stick in my mailbox.


----------



## PowersSax911 (Dec 12, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Sorry if I sound disgruntled or impatient, but tomorrow is my last day at the address I had it ship to. I thought it would have arrived by now, but still nothing in the mailbox, or email from the packaging center on campus. I'm gonna be gone for 3 weeks at home.  I NEED MY TORTOISES....mine is hibernating right now, so I need something to fill the gap in my heart <3


----------



## Dave1 (Dec 13, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Hi, still not got my Callander yet i paid for it on 11/11/13 ,, will I be getting it before the 1st of Jan,, ??


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*



Dave1 said:


> Hi, still not got my Callander yet i paid for it on 11/11/13 ,, will I be getting it before the 1st of Jan,, ??



You might want to PM your question directly to Josh so he sees it. Josh would know what has gone out and when.


----------



## Dave1 (Dec 13, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*



Jacqui said:


> Dave1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, still not got my Callander yet i paid for it on 11/11/13 ,, will I be getting it before the 1st of Jan,, ??
> ...


I will pm josh next week if it's still not come but last time I pm him he did not reply back but will try anyway .. Thanks


----------



## teriangeletti (Dec 16, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Ordered mine on 11/2...still hasn't arrived. Hope all is well...it is a Christmas gift :0)


----------



## pam (Dec 16, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Have not received mine yet  has anyone received one yet?


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Sorry for the delay, folks. All calendars are in the mail aside from a couple of international orders that didn't pay for shipping yet. Everything was sent in time to reach you all by Christmas!  Thanks for your patience and for supporting TFO!


----------



## teriangeletti (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Yay! Thanks Josh! Merry Christmas!!!!!!!


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Thank you! Excited to receive it!


----------



## erica anne (Dec 16, 2013)

*Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Has it too late to get by Christmas still? I keep forgetting to place my order. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## sueb4653 (Dec 21, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

still haven't received my calender kinda disappointed


----------



## pam (Dec 21, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Got my calendar it looks great thank you soooooooooooooo much


----------



## Dougie27 (Dec 22, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

THIS WEBSITE IS AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I â¤ Tortoise Forum too.ðŸ¢
And Happy Holidays.â›„ðŸŽ


----------



## milkandsam (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*



Dougie27 said:


> THIS WEBSITE IS AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I [HEAVY BLACK HEART] Tortoise Forum too.[TURTLE]
> And Happy Holidays.[SNOWMAN WITHOUT SNOW][WRAPPED PRESENT]



Dittooooo


----------



## Dougie27 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

How do you order a calendar
? I want one soooooooooooooooooo bad


----------



## sueb4653 (Dec 26, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

finally got mine today yeaaaah


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 27, 2013)

*Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

No calendar. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]

I'm excited, though!


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Dec 29, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

No calendar yet either!!!  Bought it for my granddaughter's Christmas gift so hope that it hurries up and gets here SOON!!! Do they come by regular postal service?


----------



## Yvonne Thompson (Dec 31, 2013)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Hello,
I ordered a calendar November 6th and still haven't received it. I"m worried that maybe I messed up something on my order.


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Jan 2, 2014)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Has anyone heard from Josh about this???


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jan 3, 2014)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

No, I am still waiting too.


----------



## sibi (Jan 3, 2014)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

I ordered my calendar by paypal, and I'm not sure if you received the order Josh. Could you let me know because if it didn't go through, I'd like to reorder it now.


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Jan 3, 2014)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

I believe that I ordered mine thru Paypal too Sylvia. How did you check to see if it went thru? Bank statement? Has anyone heard from Josh about the calendars? Or contacted him by phone?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 3, 2014)

*Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

I paid via PayPal as well. Still no calendar. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## Josh (Jan 3, 2014)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

VERY Sorry for not seeing these messages earlier!
If you have not received your calendar, please email me the mailing address from your Paypal account that you had the calendars shipped to. I will double check orders and shipping dates and make sure everyone gets what they ordered. I'm VERY sorry that some of you haven't received them yet  I'll make it right.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2014)

*RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY!*

Josh has asked me to let you know that he has received all the calendar orders and info, and will get the remaining calendars in the mail as soon as he can. He is going through a small personal matter and has been away from the Forum for a bit. But, don't lose hope. Your calendars will be in the mail to you soon.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you SOOOO much for the update! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

I'm in no hurry, just happy to know it will be here shortly. [TURTLE][PURPLE HEART]


----------



## RuthJanice (Jan 8, 2014)

Josh the calendar is wonderful! Every morning when I look at it hanging over my desk it makes me smile to see those cute little faces - Thank you so much!


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Jan 8, 2014)

Ruthjanice!!!! You are making us "withouts" drool all over our keyboards!!!!  Thank you Yvonne for the update!!!


----------



## AnnV (Jan 9, 2014)

Received my calandar. The quality and format is great. I love looking at it too. Hanging in our kitchen at our "note station."
But my husband had a complaint. No indication of the species or who owns it or where its from. 
I am surprised he cared. But half of my attention is taken by reading the forum when we have evening time together, and I think he would have liked to be just a part of the info if just thru a name, or understanding a little of what he is looking at. 
Maybe next year...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 10, 2014)

Still have not received mine. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## Dave1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Still have not received mine. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


Your not on your own lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2014)

AnnV said:


> Received my calandar. The quality and format is great. I love looking at it too. Hanging in our kitchen at our "note station."
> But my husband had a complaint. No indication of the species or who owns it or where its from.
> I am surprised he cared. But half of my attention is taken by reading the forum when we have evening time together, and I think he would have liked to be just a part of the info if just thru a name, or understanding a little of what he is looking at.
> Maybe next year...



This has been my complaint ever since we started doing this. Josh says he can't do it, so I'm going to try to figure out a way to photo shop the winning photos this year to add that info. I'm sure I can figure it out in Photobucket. They now have a "text" feature.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 12, 2014)

Yvonne, you can download an app... I believe it is called 'superimpose'. You can add text without compromising the quality of the image.


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Jan 12, 2014)

I still haven't received the calender  I'm super bummed! Next year I'm going to try to get Lily in the calender!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't gotten mine yet either, but then I didn't order oneâ€¦


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY! (update on orders 1/6/14)*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I didn't order oneâ€¦



Well, you see, I am sorta seeing a slight issue.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 12, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't order oneâ€¦
> ...



I didn't want to be left outâ€¦


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry, Ken...you didn't order one. You're immediately LEFT OUT!!! neener, neener!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 13, 2014)

I just didn't want to be left out of the, â€œI didn't get one yet" group.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY! (update on orders 1/6/14)*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> > Cowboy_Ken said:
> ...



Well left out you shall be


----------



## tortgramma (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi everyone! I ordered the calendar and paid thru paypal at the beginning of December and still have not received it yet. It is part of a Christmas gift for someone and it has become beyond embarrassing that I have not delivered the gift yet...waiting for this calendar! I have tried contacting Josh by email and thru Paypal's resolution center and still no reply! Can anyone advise what is going on and why I have not received it yet???


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Tortgramma:

A belated welcome to the Forum!!

I'm so sorry you're still waiting on the calendar to fulfill your gift for Christmas. Josh had a family emergency right around Christmas time, and several of the orders didn't get mailed in time. I'll contact him to be sure he has your info, and I'll ask him to contact you with an update.


----------



## tortgramma (Jan 15, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Tortgramma:
> 
> A belated welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> I'm so sorry you're still waiting on the calendar to fulfill your gift for Christmas. Josh had a family emergency right around Christmas time, and several of the orders didn't get mailed in time. I'll contact him to be sure he has your info, and I'll ask him to contact you with an update.



Thanks so much!!!!! I would really appreciate it!!!! Thanks for your welcome!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 15, 2014)

Still no calendar. [DISAPPOINTED FACE][BLUE HEART]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 15, 2014)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Still no calendar. [DISAPPOINTED FACE][BLUE HEART]



Did you order one? Or are you a joiner like me?


----------



## majinsteph (Jan 16, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Tortgramma:
> 
> A belated welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> I'm so sorry you're still waiting on the calendar to fulfill your gift for Christmas. Josh had a family emergency right around Christmas time, and several of the orders didn't get mailed in time. I'll contact him to be sure he has your info, and I'll ask him to contact you with an update.



I have the exact same situation. I have also tried the Paypal resolution center. I really would just like my money back at this point if I can't get a calendar soon.


----------



## Dave1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Still no calendar. [DISAPPOINTED FACE][BLUE HEART]



I paid for my calendar 7 November and still not got it


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Jan 17, 2014)

No calendar here yet either.


----------



## mushmouth26 (Jan 19, 2014)

Me neither..


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 19, 2014)

Yvonne, has Josh communicated to you if he's sent them all out now? Mine is still a no-show. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2014)

No, I haven't talked with him recently, but I just now sent him a PM. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you, Yvonne, I PM'd him my address and info back a few weeks ago, no reply.
I can't get into the internet version of the forum (locked myself out), can only access iPad ap version (which I prefer anyway), so I can't find an email for him. iPad app does not display emails.


----------



## sessionsh12 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Tortoise Forum Calendar*

Hey just a quick question, I ordered my calendar Via PayPal December 27th. Still haven't received it. Just wondering when they were likely to be shipped. I live in Florida. I'm missing the first month pic!! Thanks

Ethan Hunter Sessions


----------



## Baby Steve (Jan 23, 2014)

*RE: Tortoise Forum Calendar*

I received mine just before Christmas.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## tortgramma (Jan 23, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> [email protected]



Wow....this is really bad customer service. How do you guys deal with a moderator like this? I have belonged to other forums and the moderators always took these forums seriously. If they couldn't be online for some reason, they had someone take over for them. I can't avoid the gift recipient much longer..this is beyond embarrassing. The deadline for paypal is fast approaching so are you all just going to put in a claim for this phantom calendar?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm so very sorry. I totally agree with you that this has gone on far too long. All I can say in his defense is that Josh (the person handling the calendar mailings) was going through some sort of personal or family crisis. I don't know if that has resolved or not, as I haven't heard from him. We'd all jump in to help if we could, but we're spread out all over the states, and he's in SoCal.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 23, 2014)

Now, the wait has been a bit long, 
But Josh is an excellent moderator, and does in fact have a great deal of concern for us. He does have other things to do (such as a personal life) and I'm sure the forum isn't at the very top of his priority. Please be respectful of loyal followers of the forum and Josh himself.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 23, 2014)

Josh is not a Mod. He is the Admin and owner of this site.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 23, 2014)

Ah-ha. I knew I was missing that word! I was going to say King Moderator, but... yeah.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2014)

I just heard that Josh has mailed out 20 calendars this past Tuesday. He says there are still a couple more and they will go out ASAP.


----------



## mctlong (Jan 23, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Ah-ha. I knew I was missing that word! I was going to say King Moderator, but... yeah.



Haha! King Moderator would be an awesome title too!


----------



## Dave1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I paid for my Callander 7 November so I should of got my Callander long before Jose had his family emergency at around Christmas time .i did email Jose about Callander and he email me back on ( 25 December ) and he said he would send it ASAP , that was over 4 weeks ago and still no Callander ,I can understand why lot on this site are very unhappy about not getting the Callander as they are now thinking they may never get the Callander or there money back,and â‚¬40 is a lot of cash for A Callander that May never turn up , it would be nice if Jose could post on this site to all of them that have not been sent out there Callander yet to say that things that we all will get the Callander soon and to send all still waiting for the Callander a tracking number for the Callander in the post so we no that it's been sent out ,,,


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm very sorry Dave. Hopefully yours will be one of the 20 that got mailed out this past Tuesday.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank Yvonne! I'm crossing my fingers and toes mine is one of the 20! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][PURPLE HEART][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][PURPLE HEART][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][PURPLE HEART][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## tortgramma (Jan 24, 2014)

YAY!!! Received today! Thanks to any and all that made this happen. Unfortunately, it is shrinkwrapped, so I can't even look at it..just need to wrap and deliver. Then I can finally put my Christmas wrap away for another year. Gosh..what an ordeal. Hopefully the rest of you will receive yours today as well!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh heck, I wouldn't let a little shrink wrapping keep me back. I would have opened it anyway, and then repackaged it.


----------



## sibi (Jan 24, 2014)

Is there any way I can find out if I ordered one? The reason why I ask is because I ordered it through PayPal where I asked them to bill me later. But, I haven't heard a thing from them, and I want one. Should I just pay direct? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Jan 25, 2014)

Mine STILL hasn't come and January is almost over!!!


----------



## NolaLeigh (Jan 27, 2014)

Are there any left for purchase?

Leigh


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 28, 2014)

I guess mine was not one of the 20 mailed last week. Should only take a few days from CA to OR.
I'm pretty patient, but I'm starting to get frustrated. I normally buy my calendar at the Dollar Store, so this was a big purchase for me, and no word of it. Should I request a refund at this point?


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Feb 1, 2014)

2-1-14 Nothing here yet either Sandy! Maybe they forgot us in the Pacific Northwest???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 1, 2014)

Josh forgot no one. He's a human. He's not Amazon. He's a good man, doing better than some, and the best that he can.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Feb 1, 2014)

I agree, Ken, but three months, and no response from a purchase maketh one nervous.
I would just like to know if mine was mailed and possibly lost in the mail, or if PayPal didn't alert him of a payment.

I've emailed and PM'd him, no replies. I just want my calendar. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][PURPLE HEART]


----------



## sibi (Feb 1, 2014)

Me too. I think I'm gonna order it again. This time I'll pay with a check or through PayPal again. I don't understand what happened with the original order, but no one is confirming if they received my order or not. So, Josh, if you're reading this, I'm gonna send a check. Please pm me when you receive it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 1, 2014)

Sandy, I once gave you Josh's email. It was way easy to remember, do you remember what it was? Maybe you could get it to Sibi.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Feb 2, 2014)

Ken, I'm old, I can't remember logical emails like a man's first name @ his cool forum name with a . Something


----------



## Dave1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Ken, I'm old, I can't remember logical emails like a man's first name @ his cool forum name with a . Something


 have a look at past Callanders pic , date and post and you you may see that things don't add up.


----------



## jaizei (Feb 2, 2014)

sibi said:


> Me too. I think I'm gonna order it again. This time I'll pay with a check or through PayPal again. I don't understand what happened with the original order, but no one is confirming if they received my order or not. So, Josh, if you're reading this, I'm gonna send a check. Please pm me when you receive it.



If you paid with PayPal, you should have received an email about the transaction.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Feb 2, 2014)

PayPal probably sent their automate response, but I mean on the human end of it, received, mailed, there is a delay, etc etc. 

Yvonne has been great explaining the additional problems. 

I sent josh a second email last night, included a screen shot of the PayPal transaction. Hope he is able to mail it. I'm still excited to see all the pix, even though Oliver didn't win...too bad there are not 13 months!!! But hey, he made the final cut, so we be happy. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## majinsteph (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm thinking I might have to just cut my losses on this calendar...I've gotten no responses to the emails I've sent, and I did get a response from the dispute I filed in PayPal that was an apology, but no actual indication that a calendar was sent and no refund either. I'm upset about the money I've lost but I guess I learned my lesson


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Feb 13, 2014)

Josh? Yvonne?

Any update?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 13, 2014)

I am not Yvonne or Josh, but the last update I got from Josh on the 3rd stated: "Tomorrow the last of the orders will be filled. I really let people down this year and I feel awful about it." I will send him another message and see if that did happen.

Yvonne and I have been talking, if Josh agrees to it next year I will be in charge of the calendar contest/sales with Yvonne as my backup. I have a couple of checks and balances I want to try in order that things like this do not happen. I know it is not helping with all these issues this year and for that I am sorry, but hopefully these issues can get figured out and we can all move on and have better outcomes in the future.


----------



## sibi (Feb 13, 2014)

Are there no more calendars? Can I still send a check for a calendar?


----------



## Yvonne Thompson (Feb 13, 2014)

THE THRILL IS GONE!
I ordered my calendar on Nov. 6th, transaction went through my bank on the 7th, I emailed Josh on the 30th of Dec (with no reply) I have not received it.


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: RE: Pre-Order your 2014 Tortoise Calendar TODAY! (update on orders 1/6/14)*



Yvonne Thompson said:


> THE THRILL IS GONE!
> I ordered my calendar on Nov. 6th, transaction went through my bank on the 7th, I emailed Josh on the 30th of Dec (with no reply) I have not received it.



Josh has been busy with personal business.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Feb 13, 2014)

Who hasn't been


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Feb 15, 2014)

I wish that they would hurry and get to Oregon!!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Feb 15, 2014)

Josh? Yvonne? Any word from Josh? I've PM'd and emailed to no avail.

I really want my beautiful calendar. [DISAPPOINTED FACE]


----------



## AnnV (Feb 15, 2014)

That sucks. I hope you get it very soon!


----------



## Josh (Feb 18, 2014)

To everyone who is waiting for a calendar, please accept my sincerest apologies. I've checked my order lists (twice!) and all calendars are in the mail. There was one international order that will take longer but everyone else in the US should receive them very, very soon. (If you do not receive your calendar after ample time for shipping from ZIP 92373, please PM me and I will send you my personal phone number so we can resolve this.) Next year I will be enlisting the help of our gracious moderators who will be double-checking my work to ensure there are no mistakes. This year a portion of my order list was truncated and some of the first orders we received did not get filled first like they should have. In addition to that, I have had family and personal matters that have required much of my time and energy. These are not excuses, as I admit I screwed up. I am asking for your forgiveness and graciousness. As a self-starter and problem-solver, I like to take things head on and often all by myself. I've learned a valuable lesson this year. I CAN'T do it all, nor do I have to. We have plenty of wonderful volunteers in this community that have offered to help and I will no longer be shy about asking them for assistance.
I apologize that some of you are getting your calendars so very late. I'm sorry I've let many of you down. This will not happen again.

Thank you for your continued support and understanding.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Feb 20, 2014)

Josh, I can appreciate the personal issues, and I'm grateful to Yvonne for the updates.

I am hoping to see it tomorrow!!

Hope you are well, hugs.


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Feb 22, 2014)

Jessica's calendar came today!!!!!! Thank you Josh! It is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Worth waiting for...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Feb 23, 2014)

I got mine Friday and I love it!!!

Thank you josh for all your hard work, and hugs for all the family stuff.


----------



## redsn8k (Feb 25, 2014)

Got my daughter's calendar yesterday. Great pics. Thanks


----------



## wellington (Feb 25, 2014)

Can I say, it is so nice to see all of you so understanding and concerned. This is one unusual and great tortoise and turtle community. Thank you.


----------



## Dave1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Still waiting lol


----------



## Dave1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dave1 said:


> I paid for my Callander 7 November so I should of got my Callander long before Jose had his family emergency at around Christmas time .i did email Jose about Callander and he email me back on ( 25 December ) and he said he would send it ASAP , that was over 4 weeks ago and still no Callander ,I can understand why lot on this site are very unhappy about not getting the Callander as they are now thinking they may never get the Callander or there money back,and â‚¬40 is a lot of cash for A Callander that May never turn up , it would be nice if Jose could post on this site to all of them that have not been sent out there Callander yet to say that things that we all will get the Callander soon and to send all still waiting for the Callander a tracking number for the Callander in the post so we no that it's been sent out ,,,


Still waiting 2015 lol


----------

